# Creepy Crawlies



## NateS (Jul 29, 2009)

These suckers will mutliply like you wouldn't believe.  If these are the one's I'm thinking of....there will be hundreds of thousands of them in another couple months and I'll have to cut down an entire branch to get rid of them.  For presepective...this is 1:2 cropped....these guys are maybe 1/4-1/8" long each.













And this guy (nearby the evil "heard") was just too cute to not photograph.











And the only one I could get him to wake up for long enough to look at me.





Thanks for looking.


----------



## EricD (Jul 29, 2009)

Awesome shots!!  Creepy...but the very cool!


----------



## NateS (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks Eric.  Was creepy when I almost drove through the bunch of them on my riding mower.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Jul 30, 2009)

great shots!


----------



## Wyjid (Jul 30, 2009)

that is a beautiful bug. i'm not crazy bout the focus in the first few, but i absolutely love the last one. beautiful.


----------

